# Northeastern University Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Officer*
Northeastern University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/23/2021

*About the Opportunity:*
The Northeastern University Police Department engages the community through a comprehensive program of police, emergency management, international security, crime prevention, emergency medical, and related public safety services to promote the conditions by which Northeastern University operates as intended throughout the world. The Department operates under the tenants of Procedural Justice and believes in continuous active engagement with members of our community, to prevent crime and increase the quality of life for those we serve.

Click Redirect=*About Northeastern:

About the Opportunity:*
The Northeastern University Police Department engages the community through a comprehensive program of police, emergency management, international security, crime prevention, emergency medical, and related public safety services to promote the conditions by which Northeastern University operates as intended throughout the world. The Department operates under the tenants of Procedural Justice and believes in continuous active engagement with members of our community, to prevent crime and increase the quality of life for those we serve.

Click here to see what it means to be a member of the NUPD family.

Click here to see an overview of the University's comprehensive benefits package including educational incentives, comprehensive medical coverage, retirement plans, and fitness/wellness programs.

*Responsibilities:*

Maintain public order and enforce University Regulations and Massachusetts General Laws
Patrol University buildings and grounds to prevent crime and attend to public safety needs
Respond to emergency and non-emergency calls for service
Actively engage with the Northeastern University & local community
Investigate crimes, suspicious activity, or other incidents
Identify, apprehend, and participate in subsequent court proceedings of criminal offenders
Provide First Responder level medical assistance
Facilitate the movement of motor vehicle and pedestrian traffic
Provide detail coverage for worksites and university events
Attend required department training in addition to seeking out supplementary training focused on personal and professional development
Perform other duties as assigned
*Qualifications:*
Mandatory Job Requirements

Applicants must be a graduate of a Full-Time MA State Police Academy or Full-Time MPTC Academy or equivalent
High School diploma or GED equivalent
At least 21 years old
Appointees must be eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer in accordance with M.G.L. ch.22 s. 63
Massachusetts Class A License to Carry
Massachusetts Driver's License
Candidates will be required to pass a comprehensive background check, psychological exam, drug test, and pre-employment medical exam
Applicants who completed an out-of-state recruit academy must apply for a permanent exemption through the Massachusetts State Police. Click here to review requirements.
Work Environment & Physical Demands

This position is an essential personnel position which requires working in a variety of situations including during holidays, weekends, day/evening/night shifts, forced overtime, and in a state of emergency
Must be able to: sit or stand for long periods of time; walk, run, climb, bend, stoop and lift weights proportionate with need to perform medical assistance; wear a uniform and equipment weighing approximately 30 pounds; operate a motor vehicle, use a firearm, and employ physical force when necessary
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Previous Police experience highly preferred
Bachelor's degree preferred
Military veterans encouraged to apply
*Salary Grade:*
74

*Additional Information:*
Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see _www.northeastern.edu/diversity_.

*To apply, visit https://careers.pageuppeople.com/879/cw/en-us/job/507187*

jeid-bf07f6bcd004cb4d9259210f8d6d428e








Northeastern is an Equal Opportunity/ Affirmative Action, Title IX educational institution and employer. Minorities, women, and persons with disabilities are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

